# dogo argentino/cane corso ... possibly in the future



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I am shooting for a new puppy in the future (though not for at least another year) & I have narrowed it down to either a dogo argentino or a cane corso, I would like any information I can get (I have pretty much searched & read all the links I can find via google) I tried to search for clubs in my area but I can't seem to find any, I do know some breeders of both breeds (esp dogos since wild hogs are so bad here) that are reputable breeders so when the time comes, finding a breeder should be a problem. 

I would like to know some first hand experience from owners of these breeds, how are they like to live with? are they easy to train? how are they as puppies/teenagers?
thanks.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

dogdragoness said:


> I am shooting for a new puppy in the future (though not for at least another year) & I have narrowed it down to either a dogo argentino or a cane corso, I would like any information I can get (I have pretty much searched & read all the links I can find via google) I tried to search for clubs in my area but I can't seem to find any, I do know some breeders of both breeds (esp dogos since wild hogs are so bad here) that are reputable breeders so when the time comes, finding a breeder should be a problem.
> 
> I would like to know some first hand experience from owners of these breeds, how are they like to live with? are they easy to train? how are they as puppies/teenagers?
> thanks.


They are a very different mindset than ACDs.

What is it about them that you like?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

For some strange reason I love Dogo Argentinos. I know both guard well, but I would also see if your state allows them. There are a lot of states that don't allow a Cane Corso because of their aggressiveness. I met a puppy a month ago and the dog was very calm. Since you did your research on both, I'd weigh the pros/cons of having each one. I know I didn't say much, but that's all I could think to add.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I like the temperament of a guardian breed, I actually got a curious hair one day & started researching both breeds & as it turns out I liked what I was reading 

I love ACDs but I would like to also he involved with other breeds & I have always been drawn to guardian breeds.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Well, I think you could handle either breed. Between the two, my fav would be the Dogo. I say this because the Cane Corso I have seen just remind me of a pit bull. The Cane looks good in ads but in real life as a pet nothing for me. I see quite a few Canes as pups and adults at work. That is just my opinion though.

The dogo just on tv specials. Nat geo Science of the Dog had a brief bit about Dogo and the breeder was a hog hunter in Texas. Dogs101 on Animal Planet. Than there is the magazine/websites about them. So personal experience, not a thing. Sorry.

You will have to keep us posted on the outcome of this.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I surely will.

Sadly all the info on the breed I have found is riddled with "alpha" this & "dominance" that, I used to be like that but I am not anymore I'm more a "it's yer choice" person now, thanks to having buddy I have going another way ... Will those methods work on a strong guardian breed? That's the real reason why I posted this is because everything I have read recently about training says that the notion that "strong" breeds like dogos & corsi need "dominance" training is not true.

Soooo which is right? Every breeder site I went to as well as the CCAA & the DAOA that's was all they talked about, how I needed to dominate my puppy & always "keep him in line"


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes I know what you mean. You have to take into account the type of person who is writing such articles. I don't think you would be the type of owner to allow your dog to get away with much. You do not have to be a dominate trainer to accomplish this. Not allowing certain behavior and praising for the behavior you want works for about every breed. Dogs are DNA'd to want to please their master, especially an owner a dog loves.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Guardian Breeds don't do as much guarding as herding breeds do..... 


And not that you are going to hunt hogs, but in FLA, most hog hunters are not fans of Dogos, and I have never seen or heard a Cane Corso Mentioned wtih hog hunting here.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

JB Can you give us details as why hog hunters in FL do not like the Dogos?


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

luv mi pets said:


> JB Can you give us details as why hog hunters in FL do not like the Dogos?




Sure... the number one breed down here is the pit bull. Some use Pit/BMC crosses a few use Patterdale, JRT, etc. One guy I hunt with uses JRTs... He loses some dogs. 


There are two kinds of hog dogs. Catch Dogs and Bay Dogs. Bay dogs are typically hounds and curs. They follow the scent and chase the hog. Hogs typically do not run far before they get tired of it and turn and fight. Bay dogs just try to keep them in place until the hunter gets there.

Some folks only use bay dogs. But catch dogs add to the success of the hunt and the survivability and safety of the bay dogs. 

Catch dogs do just that.... They catch the hogs. Some folks run them in teams, some folks use one catch dog. 

Invariably the bay dogs get way ahead of the hunters. The catch dog stays back with the hunters following the dogs. When the dogs are barking bayed (you can tell the difference) the catch dog gets turned loose and runs in ahead of the hunters and catches the hog. By grabbing it on it on its side of the head, neck, etc.

Typical breeds are Pit Bulls, Dogos, Am Bulls, etc. 

The thing is.... It is not about a big tough dog, it is about a QUICK ATHLETIC dog that is FEARLESS and will hang on and not let go.... No better breed than a game APBT IMO.

In the days before Kevlar cut vests a LOT of big dogs that are used as catch dogs these days would be dead on their first hunt. 

And there will be those that say oh but they bred Dogos, Great Danes, etc to hunt boar.... YES they did and they lost a LOT of dogs to the hogs too. 
Vest or no vest give me a small quick dog any day....


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

luv mi pets said:


> JB Can you give us details as why hog hunters in FL do not like the Dogos?


This ^^ I would like to know too 

Yes I know a dogo/corso is different then what I am used to, I love all breeds & wouldn't want to limit myself to just one breed even though its "my" breed lol lol. 

Everyone is soooo much nicer here about lending any info they can while still being real about it, on the other forum I am on I cross posted my thread & got a bunch of "why do you wan one?" :/.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

It is a.....

Smaller, quicker, faster dog thing versus a BIG TOUGH dog thing....


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

And the same reason I prefer a pit over a big dog for a hog dog is the same reason I like ACDs. 

If my backside is on the line give me a QUICK, ATHLETIC fearless dog over a big dog any time. 


If My but is on the line Give me Merlin over any two Dogos.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks always good to get others opinions! Went hog hunting ONCE! Stupid storm- stupid hogs- one smart dog (Rott) I know not the same. Hogs got out because of storm and thankfully dog found all of them and helped me round them suckers up. Would not have been able to do it by myself. 

There was a poster back in the day that lived in Texas, I believe, that raised dogs for hog hunting. Have not seen her posting here in quite a while. 

Those Kevlar vests are awesome products.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

luv mi pets said:


> Thanks always good to get others opinions! Went hog hunting ONCE! Stupid storm- stupid hogs- one smart dog (Rott) I know not the same. Hogs got out because of storm and thankfully dog found all of them and helped me round them suckers up. Would not have been able to do it by myself.
> 
> There was a poster back in the day that lived in Texas, I believe, that raised dogs for hog hunting. Have not seen her posting here in quite a while.
> 
> Those Kevlar vests are awesome products.



The guy I hunt with mostly still does not use cut vests. If I still had catch dogs I probably would not either Vest slow down quick dogs.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

that is all very interesting!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

My neighbor had 2 dogos, I have only met a cane corso a few times (once went to a big breeding kennel on the east coast as well, it was one of my faves for a long time).... the dogos seem much less people oriented, as per their hunting background. The cane corso you need to really be careful of where you are getting them from., I remember another dog person saying shed never met one that wasnt with a very poor skittish temprament, although the ones I met seemed ok, but not overly confident or bold.... The corsos do seem alittle more people oriented than the dogos, and less game oriented. thats all I know first hand. They are so big and powerful though, that after raising my not particularly dominant giant schnauzer I backed off any other potientially challenging breed (I am not the best person for that).....I may stick to the Berners from here on out....


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

agreed, I might stick to my ACD as well, LOL i guess they are "meant" for me . thats ok, thats what research is all about


----------

